# Aio Kühlung gesucht



## MickHH (17. Oktober 2018)

*Aio Kühlung gesucht*

Moin,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer guten Aio Kühlung für die 1080 ti Game Rock PRemium. Es darf gern ein 240er Radiator sein .

Welchen Anbieter könnt ihr empfehlen, ein Link ist auch gerne genommen.  

Danke


----------



## Slartibarti (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aio Kühlung gesucht*

Schaust Du hier:

EKWB EK-MLC - MLC  – EK Webshop
Alphacool: Eiswolf | Sets & Systeme | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company


----------

